
Twitter Is an Unsafe Public Square, Facebook Is a Private Living Room - fredfoobar42
http://www.sanspoint.com/archives/2016/01/30/twitter-is-an-unsafe-public-square-facebook-is-a-private-living-room/
======
ethbro
It's said in the article, but...

* A private living room with a telescreen that watches and records you 24/7, for your own good

~~~
fredfoobar42
For values of "your own good" equal to "for advertisers" but yeah.

